# Treating driftwood?



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

hey

just wondering if anyone knows how to treat drift wood from the beach?

cheers....much appreciated!


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Treating Wood -  BambooZoo


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

id disagree .... bleach or any cleaning product like that is alot ,lot more likely to cause harm than a few detrivores.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> id disagree .... bleach or any cleaning product like that is alot ,lot more likely to cause harm than a few detrivores.



U would not use Iodine? Did you read the article?

I use Iodine to treat wood, disinfect reptile wounds and clean viv's & furnishings....

Bleach is the spawn of Satan and should never be used with any animal.

Iodine solution is used to disinfect branches all the time, especially in the avian world, as it kills parasites, worms, mould, infact pretty much all bacterial....

Possible the reason why it is used in hospitals too, oh yeah it is safe to use around reptiles.

Lizard Wounds | eHow.com


----------

